# Fische in Brackwasser (0,1% Salz) halten?



## Jjjjj (13. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte meinen Teich wegen den Fadenalgen aufsalzen, nur mein Problem ist, das ich Fische im Teich hab. Kann ich folgende Fische in Wasser mit 0,1% Salzgehalt halten: __ Moderlieschen, __ Sonnenbarsche, __ Wimpelkarpfen und Gründlinge. 
Wenn nicht wie viel Salz darf höchstens dann im Wasser sein???


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fische in Brackwasser (0,1% Salz) halten?*

Hey josha, wieso willst du dein wasser aufsalzen? gibt es einen grund dafür?


----------



## Joerg (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fische in Brackwasser (0,1% Salz) halten?*

Josha,
Fadenalgen schaden den Fischen nicht - das Salz kann es schon.
In einem neu eingerichteten Teich gehören Algen erst mal dazu.
Die Fadenalgen lasse sich gut manuell aus dem Teich holen.

Warum also ein Risiko eingehen?


----------



## Jjjjj (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fische in Brackwasser (0,1% Salz) halten?*

Ok dann kein Salz. Ohne Fadenalgen ist's halt schöner. Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Joerg (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fische in Brackwasser (0,1% Salz) halten?*

Mach einfach ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen oder Schwimmpflanzen rein.
Das hilft auf jeden Fall und macht den Fischen Spass.

Zwischen den Algen leben viele kleine Lebewesen, das ist eine gute Nahrungsquelle.
Ich hab letztens zwischen den Fadenalgen Lebendfutter für meine kleinen rausgefischt.


----------



## Jjjjj (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fische in Brackwasser (0,1% Salz) halten?*

Ich hab schon gaaaanz viiiiieeeele Unterwasser- und schwimmblattpflanzen drin und die sind auch schon sehr groß geworden. Ich sehe die Fische deshalb zwar nicht so gut, aber das ist wie du schon gesagt hast schöner für die Fische.


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fische in Brackwasser (0,1% Salz) halten?*

Hallo Joshi,
ich habe meine Fische auch jahrelang in " Brackwasser " gehalten, und habe dann letztes Jahr mal auf die Ratschläge hier aus dem Forum gehört. 
Mein Salz ist raus !! .
Ich hatte durch das Salz nie Fadenalgen, dafür aber immer Schwebealgen und mickrigen Pflanzenwuchs.
 Das Wasser war immer trübe und meine Sichtweite waren mal grade 20 cm 
Ein Daueraufsalzen ist auf Langzeit nämlich absolut negativ für Fische und Pflanzen .
( Eigene Erfahrung ) 
Jetzt blühen meine Seerosen ( haben vorher gar nicht mehr geblüht, und die Blätter waren absolut mickrig ) und mein __ Hornkraut ist auch kräftig und grün.
Natürlich habe ich jetzt Fadenalgen, die ich aber tapfer raushole, dafür ist mein Wasser klar ,
und ich kann fast bis auf den Grund sehen .
Salz benutze ich in Zukunft nur, wenn ich feststelle, daß es einem meiner Fische nicht gut geht, und dann als Einzelbad.


----------



## karsten. (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fische in Brackwasser (0,1% Salz) halten?*

Endlich !

einer


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fische in Brackwasser (0,1% Salz) halten?*

Karsten,
 für diese Erkenntnis habe ich aber auch lange gebraucht. Dank Eurer Hilfe hab ich aber ein Jahr durchgehalten.
 Natürlich auch Dank der " sarkastischen " Hilfe vom : 
 " DerschwarzePeter" , den es ja wohl leider nicht mehr gibt !


----------



## Jjjjj (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fische in Brackwasser (0,1% Salz) halten?*

Ich tu in meinen Teich auf keinen fall mehr Salz rein. Ich Bau gerade einen Filter aus einem IBC Container und zwei kleinen Filtern die davor sind. Darein kommen 100 Filterbürsten und 500 Liter verschieden feinen Filterschäumen. Ich hatte vorher nur einen kleinen Filter, darin wurde das Wasser aber nur ziemlich wenig sauber.


----------



## jolantha (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fische in Brackwasser (0,1% Salz) halten?*

Josha, besorg Dir Feinfiltermatten, 45 PPI, sind die Feinsten, die ich bei Ebay gefunden habe, und hänge Dir noch Perlonkniestrümpfe mit 40 DEN über den Filterauslauf, dann hast Du ruckzuck klares Wasser.


----------

